
The Location of ‘Salvator Mundi’ - everbody
https://news.artnet.com/opinion/kenny-schachter-on-the-missing-salvator-mundi-1565674
======
trimbo
There was a good podcast ("Against the Rules") by Michael Lewis about this
painting, and the incentives towards certifying it as a Leonardo:

[https://atrpodcast.com/episodes/the-hand-of-
leonardo-s1!7616...](https://atrpodcast.com/episodes/the-hand-of-
leonardo-s1!7616f)

edit: fixed link

~~~
dagw
Link doesn't work. What's the name of the podcast?

~~~
trimbo
Fixed -- it's Against the Rules: The Hand of Leonardo

------
plink
What Kool-Aid has convinced anyone that’s a DaVinci I cannot guess.

~~~
dagw
Basically nobody seriously thinks it's an actual Da Vinci, but at this point
it doesn't really matter. The narrative around the painting makes it a far
more interesting work than any second rate actual Da Vinci could ever hope to
be.

~~~
povertyworld
The surrounding narrative bit also worked wonders for another Da Vinci hit
"The Mona Lisa". Had it not been stolen it would still be relatively obscure.

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
I find it fascinating that the de facto ruler of Saudi Arabia which is home to
the holiest sites in Islam, paid so much money for a distinctly Christian art
peace ("Salvator Mundi" is Latin for "Savior of the World").

~~~
trhway
>I find it fascinating that the de facto ruler of Saudi Arabia which is home
to the holiest sites in Islam

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Destruction_of_early_Islamic_h...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Destruction_of_early_Islamic_heritage_sites_in_Saudi_Arabia)

"The destruction of sites associated with early Islam is an ongoing phenomenon
that has occurred mainly in the Hejaz region of western Saudi Arabia,
particularly around the holy cities of Mecca and Medina. The demolition has
focused on mosques, burial sites, homes and historical locations associated
with the Islamic prophet Muhammad and many of the founding personalities of
early Islamic history."

[https://time.com/3584585/saudi-arabia-bulldozes-over-its-
her...](https://time.com/3584585/saudi-arabia-bulldozes-over-its-heritage/)

"Over the last few years, mosques and key sites dating from the time of
Muhammad have been knocked down or destroyed, as have Ottoman-era mansions,
ancient wells and stone bridges. Over 98% of the Kingdom’s historical and
religious sites have been destroyed since 1985, estimates the Islamic Heritage
Research Foundation in London."

>paid so much money for a distinctly Christian art peace ("Salvator Mundi" is
Latin for "Savior of the World").

And even more funny is that the "Salvator Mundi" may very probably end up in
the new royal palace being built on the site of the bulldozed Mohammed's
birthplace.

